# new state record marlin



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

The rising sun broke the alabama state record blue marlin weighing in at 789.8 pounds


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Pics of the beast
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9700015.1073741845.51168225014&type=1&theater

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1373819997_c3db642dddafe511d116f8fac14d0944


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Word on the street the Reel Addiction is coming in tomorrow with a 118" marlin.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

John B. said:


> Word on the street the Reel Addiction is coming in tomorrow with a 118" marlin.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


Are you talking about Mickey on the REEL ADDICTION??


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

marmidor said:


> Are you talking about Mickey on the REEL ADDICTION??


Rocky jones on the original reel addiction, 56'? Viking from pensacola beach

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Another boat coming in the pass with a 120 in fish on fire


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

John B. said:


> Rocky jones on the original reel addiction, 56'? Viking from pensacola beach
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


Oh ok I know rocky also. Damn sounds like a good fish.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

chris592 said:


> Another boat coming in the pass with a 120 in fish on fire


No shit whoa!!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

marmidor said:


> Oh ok I know rocky also. Damn sounds like a good fish.


They're estimating the fish in the lows 7s...

They're making the pointy nose pay this weekend boys! Congrats to everyone. Sounds like an awesome weigh in!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gonna get interesting...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Gonna get interesting...


No doubt

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Damn!


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Post of pics if anyone is down there at the weigh in.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

John B. said:


> They're estimating the fish in the lows 7s...
> 
> They're making the pointy nose pay this weekend boys! Congrats to everyone. Sounds like an awesome weigh in!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


I hope SOMEONE is making them pay cause my "fishing year" has been CRAP so far! Good job to all the "STICK-NOSE" killers!!


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Reel Addictions fish is 122in. I think they are weighing it tomorrow


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Just got in from the weigh-in. The Rising Sons fish was HUGE. Got some iphone pics but was too far away. Large crowd. What a great venue for a weigh-in. Well done Wharf folks.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> Just got in from the weigh-in. The Rising Sons fish was HUGE. Got some iphone pics but was too far away. Large crowd. What a great venue for a weigh-in. Well done Wharf folks.


Damn man MOTHER OCEAN is paying her dues this weekend!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Wish we were out there...sigh


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

They may break it again before the night is over.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Reel fire 845!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

And there it is folks.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

John B. said:


> Reel fire 845!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


What a SLOB!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> And there it is folks.


He gone!









Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

John B. said:


> He gone!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


Wow she is beautiful. The crew iced her well. Great color!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome fish, awesome event. Top notch tourney all around and what a night so far!


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

what an opening night:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:state record broke twice!!


oyu can watch it live online at the wharf website


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

*Two Realtime-Navigator Subscribers* *just broke the AL state record twice in the same day*. Can you believe weighing in a 789 pounder and being in SECOND PLACE?

In addition to their new state record 845 pound blue, the REEL FIRE just weighed a hoss of a yellowfin - 165 pounds.

Absolutely craziness.

Congrats to everyone involved - they were expecting 10,000 people at the weigh-in tomorrow night. I wouldn't be surprised to see more than that.

That's some pretty big news, but I've got some even *BIGGER* news! I just found out that I am going to be a judge at next year's Miss Marlin contest! lol

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

Tom Hilton said:


> *Two Realtime-Navigator Subscribers* *just broke the AL state record twice in the same day*. Can you believe weighing in a 789 pounder and being in SECOND PLACE?
> 
> In addition to their new state record 845 pound blue, the REEL FIRE just weighed a hoss of a yellowfin - 165 pounds.
> 
> ...


awesome turnout tonight easily 10x last years crowd and for good reason, most exiting wiegh in ive ever seen, thanks to Hiltons!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Tom Hilton said:


> That's some pretty big news, but I've got some even BIGGER news! I just found out that I am going to be a judge at next year's Miss Marlin contest! lol
> 
> Capt. Thomas J. Hilton












Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dzam!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Silly question, what happens to the fish after the weigh in? Surely its not wasted.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> Silly question, what happens to the fish after the weigh in? Surely its not wasted.


Biologists study the fish's internals and the meat is donated to local homeless shelters. It's a win win.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

John B. said:


> Biologists study the fish's internals and the meat is donated to local homeless shelters. It's a win win.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


Yep yep dead on John!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That was pretty damn cool to be there for that. It'll be wild when the top three all beat 700. Unreal. 

Reel Addiction went from counting a quarter million to third place in a hurry. Hate it for'em.


----------



## Swallow The Leader (Jul 11, 2012)

Reel Addiction is still in a very good position, its all about girth


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

So where does the Real Addiction stand ?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Won't know till they weigh. 120 inch fish with alot of girth could move on up....


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

REEL FIRE's fish was 125" - don't know the girth around the belly, but heard the girth at the base of the tail was 18", or about the same as a large can of Folger's - fat fish.

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

72" girth


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Won't know till they weigh. 120 inch fish with alot of girth could move on up....


It could. Travis said its as fat as can be but he's putting it in the low 700s. Still an awesome fish and helluva weekend for the boat.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gotcha...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> Reel fire 845!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


I saw pics of it on facebook. Wow.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Won't know till they weigh. 120 inch fish with alot of girth could move on up....


It could. Travis said its as fat as can be but he's putting it in the low 700s. Still an awesome fish and helluva weekend for the boat.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks like it could be a battle for 2nd or 3rd place.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Talked to Scooter on the real addictions sister a little bit ago and she said it's their largest blue ever. One hell of tourney !!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

HEY CRAIG

Did you ever get a text from me last night, lol


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

You have to remember that 2nd-4th place has release points figured in also. So if any of the boats that have killed a fish and releases another blue or 2 they would be sitting pretty good for second with the release points.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Righto


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Bluewater Cowboy said:


> You have to remember that 2nd-4th place has release points figured in also. So if any of the boats that have killed a fish and releases another blue or 2 they would be sitting pretty good for second with the release points.



With as many dead marlin s we have coming this weekend, plus the three I've heard of caught on non-tournament boats, I cannot imagine how many more have caught and released.

Best weekend for pointy nose I've ever heard of up here.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Best weekend for pointy nose I've ever heard of up here.


No doubt and it ain't over yet. I'l be out tomorrow and Monday and hopefully there will be some left!


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Just saw where the Reel Addictions fish was 722


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't recall any Gulf coast tourney in recent history where the top three fish all exceeded 700lbs. Pretty good stuff


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

just makes you think that there will eventually be a 900 then a GRANDER in our area. i know it took 25 years to beat kennedy's record, but i dont see this 845 lasting 25 years. could easily be wrong, but i think in the next 5 years that this record will go down


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

This could have very likely have been a grander - spooling a 130 - the salty crew of the Work of Art saying it was easily the biggest fish they had ever hooked...

"There were a few fish tales circulating Saturday night as well. Last year’s Grand Champion Art Favre, owner of A Work of Art and the host facility, The Wharf, talked about the big one that got away from his team.

“I’ve never seen anything like this weekend and I’ve fished a lot of tournaments over the last 20 years,” Favre explained. “There were a lot of big fish caught and more that got away. We had one on that was the biggest fish we’ve ever hooked. We had it on for 15 minutes and it nearly spooled us. We were using 130-class tackle with the drag pushed up to 28 pounds and that fish never stopped. It pulled line off like it was nothing. Then it went straight down and was gone. But that’s fishing. And this weekend was some of the best I’ve ever seen in the Gulf.”


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Incredibly Awesome Weekend. This tournament will NOW be on the world map. Just goes to show what this area has to offer.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Can anybody tell me where the boat 'Reel Fire' is out of? 

I just assume the Rising Sun is out of New Orleans.....or Tokyo and I already know that Rocky Jones and Reel Addiction are out of Pensacola.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Biloxi I think.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Now we need somebody on a kayak to beat it!


----------

